# الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى زيوت التزييت



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 فبراير 2010)

_ الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى* زيوت التزييت*_ 
_1-* ذو لزوجة مناسبة ثابتة* :- أي ذو قوام ثابت يلائم جميع ظروف التشغيل المختلفة (درجات الحرارة العالية و المنخفضة – الطقس الرطب و الجاف_
_–التشغيل لمسافات طويلة وقصيرة وعلى سرعات عالية وبطيئة). _
_- ذو مقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق:- إذ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة التي يتعرض لها كدرجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانات و المكابس و الشنابر أثناء تشغيل المحرك دون أن يحترق حتى لا تتكون نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراكم فى غرف الاحتراق وتترسب على أقطاب شمعة الاشتعال._
_3-* ذو مقاومة للتأكسد* :- حتى لا يؤدى هذا التأكسد إلى تكون طبقة غروية تشبة القطران تسد مجارى ومواسير الزيت وتكون طبقة صمغية تشبة الورنيش تعوق حلقات المكبس و الصمامات وتكون مواد فعالة كيماوية تعمل على تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة ._
_ 4-* ذو مقاومة للرغوة* :- إذ يجب ألا يمثل إلى حدوث رغوة تشبة رغوة بياض البيض عند ضربه بالمضرب من جراء اهتزازه بعلبة المرفق وتلاطم عمود المرفق معه وخلطه بالماء الناتج عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة كإحدى نواتج الاحتراق أو من تكثف الماء المصاحب لهواء تهوية علبة المرفق وتعمل هذه الرغاوى على زيادة حجم الزيت وبالتالي انسكابه من فتحة تهوية علبة المرفق فتقل كفاءة عملية التزييت. ويمنع تكون المواد الغروية بتغيير الزيت كل فترة زمنية قصيرة أو بالسير بالسيارة مسافات طويلة من حين لآخر للتخلص من الماء الوارد إلى علبة المرفق وتبخره بالإضافة إلى الطرق الحديثة لتهوية علبة المرفق. § وتعتبر الزيوت المعدنية وهى التي تستخلص من النفط الخام انسب أنواع الزيوت و أكثرها شيوعاً للإستعمال فى تزييت المحركات إذ أنها تتغير بدرجة بسيطة جداً عند تعرضها للهواء ولا تتفحم إلا نادراً أنها تهيئ سرعة الإدارة للمحركات . § وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. o كما أن هناك بعض الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تبعاً للإضافات المضافة للزيت كما يلي :- - زيت عادى Reguler وهو زيت ناتج من تقطير النفط الخام دون إضافات كفاءته ضعيفة وتتأثر لزوجته بارتفاع درجة حرارته ويتأكسد فى درجات الحرارة العالية أثناء التشغيل ويستخدم هذا الزيت على المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضة أو المحركات القديمة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة تسبق العمرة . - زيت مخصوص Super وهو زيت أضيفت إليه إضافات كيماوية تمنع التأكسد وتذيب الرواسب نواتج الاحتراق وتحول دون تكون مواد صمغية أو شمعية ويستخدم على المحركات الخفيفة (بنزين ) عند بداية استعمالها . - زيت التشغيل الشاق (Heavy Duty (H.D يعد هذا الزيت بإضافات خاصة للاستخدام الخاص على محركات الديزل ذات القدرات العالية .  إضافات الزيوت :_
_ 1- إضافات مانعة التأكسد._
_2- إضافات مانعة للرغاوى ._
_3- إضافات مانعة للشمعيات و الصمغيات ._
_ 4- إضافات مانعة للتآكل ._
_5- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجة. 6- إضافات التنظيف._
_7- إضافات مانعة للصدأ.  الأجزاء المتحركة التي تتطلب التزييت :- - كراسي محاور المرفق . - بنز المكبس . - جدران الاسطوانات. - كراسي عمود الكامات. - عمود روافع الصمامات. - ادلة الصمامات. - تروس التوقيت_​


----------



## حيدر الملاح (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الراقية ابو جاسم ممكن تتحدث لنا عن TBN and TAN للزيوت 
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 فبراير 2010)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الراقية ابو جاسم ممكن تتحدث لنا عن tbn and tan للزيوت
> مع تحياتي


 يجرالك عمري وشوكت اتريد ؟


----------



## حيدر الملاح (13 فبراير 2010)

الله يخليك ويحفظك اني صراحة نزلت astm الخاص بالفحص ودخت اشوية بالتفاصيل فحبيت اعرفها من واحد مجربهه 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو حسين الجباري (14 فبراير 2010)

س ع - اخوكم ابو حسين الجبوري رايد موضوع كامل عن وحدات الهدرجة او وحدات تحسين البنزين - لا انا محتاجها كثير - وارجو ارسالها لي 0- وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 فبراير 2010)

ابو حسين الجباري قال:


> س ع - اخوكم ابو حسين الجبوري رايد موضوع كامل عن وحدات الهدرجة او وحدات تحسين البنزين - لا انا محتاجها كثير - وارجو ارسالها لي 0- وشكرا


 اعذرني ابو حسين اختصاصي زيوت التزييت مع اعتذاري مره اخرى


----------



## smoual (19 أبريل 2010)

جميييل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

smoual قال:


> جميييل


 
_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> الله يخليك ويحفظك اني صراحة نزلت astm الخاص بالفحص ودخت اشوية بالتفاصيل فحبيت اعرفها من واحد مجربهه
> مع تحياتي


 تامر امر حبي ابو كرار وشوكت تريد اني حاظر


----------



## Tolerant (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد ده .. بس لو تقدر تجيب الكتاب أو المرجع ده كامل ؟؟

شكرا


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مشكور اخى الكريم على العرض واتمنى لو زدتنا من التفاصيل 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> مشكور اخى الكريم على العرض واتمنى لو زدتنا من التفاصيل
> والله الموفق


 مشكور اخي على المرور وانتظر القادم باذن الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 مايو 2010)

tolerant قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجامد ده .. بس لو تقدر تجيب الكتاب أو المرجع ده كامل ؟؟
> 
> شكرا


 اغلب المواضيع تاتي من دراسات خاصه بي ومن ملحقات الشركات المتعامله مع المصافي العراقيه وباذن الله المزيد قادم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على الردود الطيبه


----------

